# anyone using/used a Spanish clinic for egg donor ICSI ?



## Chinagirl1 (Mar 13, 2012)

HI THERE
desperately looking for any good or bad experiences with Spanish clinics . We are considering egg donor ICSI but I am overwhelmed by the decision of which clinic to go for. also we will be travelling from China which doesnt help 
any advise /experience pleeeeaaassseee!!!!!!!


----------

